# clearing up the river



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting metaphor. This is from a Journal so the info is probably good even though there are no published studies.tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,Do you have a link to the web site?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Am J Clin Hypn 2003 Apr;45 4:353-9 Cleaning up the river: a metaphor for functional digestive disorders. Zimmerman J. Gastroenterology, Hadassah University Hospital, Jerusalem, 91 120 Israel. zimmerj###vms.huji.ac.il The irritable bowel syndrome is characterized by abdominal pain, altered bowel habits and various other digestive symptoms. Emotional factors are important in some patients. I describe here a metaphor which links the altered motility of the digestive system to the emotional contents it may embody. A metaphor of a river is used to evoke both a smooth, coordinated flow through the normal digestive tract and a normal flow in the management of the patient's emotions. The possibility that some blockage has occurred in the river, resulting in perturbation of the normal flow is then suggested to the patient. This is followed by a suggestion for the patient to clear the blockage. This approach may lead patients to work on the emotional components of their symptoms, resulting in their subsequent resolution. I have used this approach with several patients and it proved very effective. This paper demonstrates the use of this metaphor in one of the patients.PMID: 12722937


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

chris, I only have the link to the abstract but a university library or hospital library might subscribe as the journal is a well-respected one. If you or anyone else can get it I'd appreciate hearing about it.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I'm lost Tom. Is the article Eric posted the one you are referring to???That article above clearly makes a case for the value of positive imagery as a good tool to help manage IBS.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you're right BQ. I forgot again to put in the link. I sometimes have alzeimer's of the computer. by the way, much as eric and people like to magnify disagreements eric and i are on the same side, I think.This 'clearing the river' might be interesting - it helped me write a poem today.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

This metaphor might be interesting if directed at the gut? do you subscribe to this, chris?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,The "clearing of the river" imagery is similar to others I've seen that are said to be "gut-specific". Yes, I believe there's validation of these types.Chris


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

I like this clearing up of the river concept.... I think basically we're all on the same side... although at times we might be individually misunderstood?This is just my layperson's opinion.... but whatever the imagery used.... isn't the most important thing that we learn how to relax?Good work, B.Q.... Dunno what we'd do around here without cha....  Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

what is this about being on the same side? You make it sound like a contest!tom


----------

